

Ask HN: Looking for a version control based backup tool - ikrima

I'm traveling all the time (every 2-3 months, I'm in a new city or country), with no real permanent address.  I've managed to work out all the kinks...except having a good backup/sync solution.<p>I have a macbook pro &#38; a thinkpad w701 (which runs two different VMs). It's a pain in the ass because making changes on one machine (such as adding some new music or updating some presentations) requires me to keep track of what changed where. And then every couple of weeks, after syncing the three different images, I try to manually sync it out to a backup drive that I carry around.<p>It's pretty much the most annoying thing ever...especially when I sometimes make changes on the backup drive and I have to remember not to override them.<p>What I'd really like is something simple that has more of a version control like workflow:
-I can push out changes to some central server (like a commit.  Example: I add some changes to my music directory and then I can just commit those changes to backup)
-Before the backup happens, I'd like to see a "diff": what files will be overridden, which one's newer, etc
-I can access my files off the server (if I'm making an audio mix and need to pull out some songs, I'd like to get them from the server. All the backups can't just be one big binary compressed zip blob)<p>Dropbox comes pretty close but it lacks the "commit" &#38; "diff" functionality.  I thought about using Amazon AWS but that falls short because I can't see diffs and can't access my files directly off aws.<p>Any ideas? Or any other solutions?  I guess what I'd really like is TimeMachine in the cloud or maybe even a NAS that's securely accessible through the internet
======
flashingpumpkin
Have a look at this: <https://github.com/hbons/SparkleShare>

It's using git as a backend to sync.

------
lamby
Also <http://git-annex.branchable.com/>

